# support group in calgary



## shygurl (Apr 15, 2009)

just wondering if anyone knows of a sopport group in calgary?


----------



## saillias (Oct 5, 2008)

Nope, but if there's enough of us maybe we could get something started. Here is the other thread http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f12/calgary-alberta-71393/


----------

